
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - estrela
https://gen.medium.com/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
squeezingswirls
It should be tagged 2016 but it's a good read.

~~~
estrela
got it. this is my first time posting, my bad

~~~
squeezingswirls
No problem

